# Ré-apparition express du Forum Apple TV



## pim (15 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais remercier les modérateurs d'avoir fait réapparaître le sous-forum Apple TV. Il avait disparu il y a quelques semaines, le voilà de retour en grâce, merci pour votre tolérance pour ce sujet si proche de celui de iGeneration


----------

